# Ez lift for car hauler



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

I am about to sell a travel trailer. It has an EZ lift weight transfer system and an anti sway bar. I also have a 16 foot car hauler that I use to transport my 5000 pound tractor. Do I need to keep that EZ lift for my car (tractor) hauler or sell it with the travel trailer? I have not seen anyone use an EZ lift with a car hauler type trailer and I was wondering if there was any benefit to it. My trailer has electric trailer brakes and 2 axles each rated at 3500 pounds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

If your truck can haul the trailer with your tractor on it without the EZ Lift, I wouldn't worry about it, but, if it isn't necessary to include it in the travel trailer deal, it might be advantageous to keep it just in case you want to haul something heavier. As you know, they are expensive. PJ


----------

